

Just launched: 24-day funding campaign for the TL;DR of terms & privacy policies - hugoroy
http://indiegogo.com/terms-of-service-didnt-read

======
jancborchardt
Hey! We’re hugoroy, michielbdejong and me. Please ask any questions you have.

And join our IRC channel #tosdr on freenode and our mailing list
<https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/tosdr> if you want to
participate.

------
laserDinosaur
I had a look at the main website (<http://tos-dr.info>) and this thing is
amazing. Really, really good stuff guys!

~~~
jancborchardt
Thank you! I also put the existing website a bit more prominently in the
description, to make sure people know we already have something. :)

